# Cooper Irish stout



## drizztkun (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone tried that one? i was looking to make this one. my only experience with beer so far is the baron kit i made


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2010)

Im not that crazy about those can kits, I do either the Brewers Best Or True Brue when no doing an All Grain.


----------



## drizztkun (Jan 31, 2010)

Does either do an irish stout? then again i guess i could find a guinness clone recipe and try an all grain


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the Brewers Best Irish stout. If you have a good LHBS around though they can easily design a kit for you with fresher ingredients usually. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetBB.asp?PartNumber=11023


----------



## drizztkun (Feb 11, 2010)

I was gonna give the coopers irish stout a shot anyway but i saw they suggest to add coopers lite malt to it... the guy didnt have it so he ordered some fore me, but even when i bought it today i realised im pretty sure he sold me the wrong thing. it's a can the same size as the irish stout one and says Malt extract in front 3.3lbs

Now im pretty much stuck with this can and have no clue what i can do with it


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats what all the Coopers basically are along with the Muntons. Next time get yourself at least a Brewers Best or True Brew but youll need approx. a 5 gallon pot to steep the grains and boil the wort but the beer is way better then just a LME(Liquid Malt Extract)


----------



## drizztkun (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah i was just looking at brewers best website, and they even have a scotsh ale!!!!! i'll see if i can find this anywhere around here, or order online.

now anything i can do with this Malt extract can or?


----------



## Malkore (Feb 17, 2010)

you could...make beer!

honestly a stout extract kit is going to need two 3.3lb cans of extract to get a good starting gravity, and not be too low a final gravity (i.e. adding 2lbs of corn sugar to 3.3 lbs of extract).

Maybe he got plain extract instead of light, but that wouldn't matter much on a stout.


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 8, 2010)

I started this kit last week, i ended up just using 500mg of powder? light malt and adding 400mg of dextrose, the can said to add 300 but i wanted to raise the alcohol a little more, but it didnt really go up so i added regular sugar maybe about 2lbs or so 
the taste all along was really nice, but from reading the instruction, which barely exist in this kit, it says it should be ready in a week... isnt this a bit quick? now it's be 8 days and it still in primary, i believe it's done fermenting, should i bottle or transfer to carboy? and they dont mention how much sugar i should add for priming before bottling


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 17, 2010)

I bottle this last thursday, and today being St-pattys i couldnt resist the temptation, pop one in the fridge and omg its so good already, had a really nice head i'll see if i can post a pic of it =oD


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like good head, OMG did I just post that!


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 17, 2010)

You're really an interesting guy but im married sorry =oD


----------



## Leanne (Mar 19, 2010)

That does look like a nice drop.
I'd love to make stout, never tried. I can even get Irish water to make it with here. Lol.
Anybody got a good recipe? With idiot proof instructions????


----------



## Leanne (Mar 19, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Looks like good head, OMG did I just post that!



Ummm........no, I'll shut up now.


----------

